# Faculty salary



## mughaz (Feb 27, 2017)

Hello,
Can anyone advice about faculty salary in the School of business administration at American university of Sharjah?


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

mughaz said:


> Hello,
> Can anyone advice about faculty salary in the School of business administration at American university of Sharjah?


Hello

What is the role? Who is recruiting you for the role, a recruiter or AUS directly?


----------



## mughaz (Feb 27, 2017)

Assistant professor/ AUS directly


----------

